# He-Man Reboot: Details zur Story



## Darkmoon76 (6. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *He-Man Reboot: Details zur Story* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *He-Man Reboot: Details zur Story*


----------



## theoturtle (6. Mai 2018)

Ohje - Orko ein Mensch ?
Das wäre für mich vermutlich schon eine Freiheit zu viel. Hätte ich in den Achtzigern vielleicht noch verstanden, aber in der heutigen Zeit, wo man so viele digitale  Möglichkeiten hat wäre Orko aus der (Zeichentrick)-Vorlage wohl kein Problem gewesen. Und das Universum gibt ja auch noch so einiges an weitern Charakteren her. 
Werde mir den Film dennoch anschauen eines Tages - damit ich Urteilen kann. Vielleicht kommt ja doch eine positive Überraschung auf uns zu. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## Van83 (6. Mai 2018)

Jetzt bin ich neugierig.. Wird dann der Adam aka He-Man von Matt Damon oder Chris Pine gespielt ?... Ich tippe aber eher auf Channing Tatum.


----------



## kornhill (7. Mai 2018)

Idealerweise mit Nils Bomhoff in der Hauptrolle...


----------

